# Great source for jig making bits



## Graham Orm (2 Jul 2014)

Nothing to do with me, tracked him down on Ebay when looking for a couple of star head bolts. I went to his shop and he has pages of stuff. Thought it worth sharing with the group.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Assisi-Electri ... =370969529


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Jul 2014)

well spotted


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jul 2014)

Bookmarked.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Green (2 Jul 2014)

I've never seen so many knobs.


----------



## ChrisR (14 Jul 2014)

A lot of very useful kit, just a shame it’s on ebay. 

Will just have to continue making my own.  

Chris R.


----------

